# Cardiac? What the heck??



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Monday I go in for a radial arterial catheterization. Pretty sure they will "install" a couple of stents in the arteries around my heart.

Has any PT members completed this procedure? If you did or know someone that has, will you enlighten me how long after the procedure you/they were back to doing routine activities. I realize each procedure is different but I would still like to hear from you.

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

My wife had stents put in 3 different times. First time was after her heart attack in 2004. She was in hospital 4-5 days. Then she had stents 2 more times and was only in there 1-2 days and wasnt really restricted on activities then, just didnt want her to over exert. She passed away last year the day after Christmas. You should feel a lot better if they put stents in.


----------



## Steve D (Feb 5, 2016)

Normal time in after stents with no complications is 24 hrs. As far as "routine activities" it depends on the individual but most cardiologist will tell you to "do what you feel you can do...just don't over do it". It is pretty much up to the individual but for the most part getting back to "normal" isn't that long.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We will be thinking about you and take care of your self.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

What everyone else said, father in-law has had them put in several times. He would always get real grouchy and just short when he was getting blockages, he generally just didn't feel very good. You should feel a lot better after the fact, best of luck with everything and take care of yourself.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Agney5 said:


> What everyone else said, father in-law has had them put in several times. He would always get real grouchy and just short when he was getting blockages, he generally just didn't feel very good. You should feel a lot better after the fact, best of luck with everything and take care of yourself.


That describes me to a "T". In fact my own children are not talking to me right now. I started having severe road rage wanting to beat the crap out of anyone that ran a stop sign!

Mine started a month ago getting ready for trapping.

I thought I had a heart attack. 10 days later I had enough balls to get it checked out. ECG was negative, They did a Echo Gram and it was negative. Still my arrhythmia was off. I would skip 2 beats then I was fine for 8, skip again fine for 4, skip.....Blood test came back and my potassium levels dropped to 2.8. Normal levels are 3.5 and higher. Trust me I eat 2 bananas every day. Plus other foods high in potassium like potatoes.

Blah blah blah...I believe I was getting grumpy because potassium is used as anion to assits in electric transmission in the body. All sorts of cells use the potassium anion to electrically communicate to tell muscles to work and the brain to function. I am taking horse pill size potassium supplements yet my levels barely are above 3.2. The culprit if my kidneys are not bad, bad blood flow. Potassium anions are not moving enough to get my muscles the anions they need to turn on and move. So its not all about oxygen flow needed by muscles and the body, I have learned its about potassium flow also.

Okay the heart alone has its own brain. It contains some 400 neurons in the upper left corner (yes brain Cells) that keep it beating per your muscles needs, That's why if you clean a fish the heart keeps pumping despite the fact the head is removed. We are nearly the same as far as the heart goes. No potassium and that heart does get the neuron's electrical transfer it need to keep up to tell muscles to move. In fact my legs and extremities tingle 24 7 and I thought it was my back issues.

Thus the heart arrhythmia occurs, then your brain itself gets all messed up as it has no chemicals for normal function and Larry and Agnes's father in law get grumpy.

I can mellow out some by drinking no more than 2 canned beers, they must be canned beers however. I think it's because alcohol and the the cans release Fe2+, Pb2+ and Zn2+.

Since your body absorbs the IRON, LEAD and Zinc metals into your bloodstream and they have a few free positive Ions floating around, the brain transmission is restored slightly in my opinion. So the metals supplement what the potassium is doing. Its creating an electrical bridge.

Body is pretty amazing for sure!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Test was a tad worse then I thought. Open Heart Surgery as soon as they can get me in. At least the coyotes on the plains didn't get a free meal!


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Well crap that sucks, might be more than a day to recover from that. Keep us posted you'll be in our prayers.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Sorry to hear that DM. I hope that everything goes well and you are back out huntin in no time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We'll send you a few prayers and good thoughts from Vegas Larry. Be smart and follow the Dr.s orders for recovery.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Obviously not the best news, Larry, but 50 years ago people didn't have the advantage you've experienced already: understanding why things don't seem right. Beside that, doctors are much better prepared with all the technology to renew your lease on life.

We'll all be pulling for you to get back into action and to enjoy that rolling home away from home you've invented.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck with everything, be positive.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear this but as Glen stated nowadays they can do so much more. My brother in law had a quadruple bypass in his 40's than had a heart transplant then 12 yrs after the transplant had another transplant !!!

Larry did they state why open heart other than stents ? you may PM me if you wish


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I can't say enough about the friendship and kindness you all have provided. Everyone on this site is truly some of the best people the US has to offer and for that I am grateful.

Ed,

I was partially awake during the procedure. The Dr. knowing that I was just 1/2 there didn't provide allot of details other than "Open Heart Surgery" of which in my smart ass way " I replied you're kidding right?"...He said " NO I AM Not in a stern way" and you had better take it very easy till we get the heart fixed, no strenuous activities at all! I mean that!... Limit movement and all stress"

My wife expecting nothing more than a the need for a stent, was beside herself when she heard " from the Cardiologist " Open heart Surgery" and didn't get the details.

Based on a followup call from the prep nurse this AM. Her information is I have maybe one or two coronary arteries blocked 100% for sever mm in length.

I see the surgeon at 2PM today. Ill get all the details then. I indeed have the disk with a video of the catheterization in my possession and I have been going over that this AM. My untrained eyes reveal 3 arteries blocked over 80%. But again I am no physician.

But this is number three and I have run out of luck perhaps.

You see I was spitting up blood for the last ten months also. Thinking it was getting hit by a bull during semen testing last January, I put it off thinking the fractured ribs have not healed. Well then my stools had blood in them I finally went to the Dr. Two weeks ago I had a endoscopy and colonoscopy performed. Six polyps were removed from the intestines and the stomach total.

Luck number 1 - Both polyp types were of cancerous cell in nature, however, they had not progressed before removed. Had I waited just 3-6 months longer I would of had both colon and stomach cancer. The stomach types are called fundic gland polyps and I must of inherited them from my forefather.

Luck Number 2- During the colonoscopy it was discovered I had severe colonic diverticulitis. This means my colon walls were very thin and extended and ready to pop like a pimple. If they had punctured who knows what then. Thus the reason for the blood.

Luck Number 3 - I am lucky so far to have escaped a heart attack so far. My heart and valves are in great shape.

I just thank God I do not have Obama Health care.

*Again thank-you all PT persons, tough as I think I am I am almost in tears knowing you all care so much! *


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hang in there Bud-You'll do just fine------Relax and have a great Thanksgiving----God Bless You and Your Family--Prayers sent----------------------------------------------Skip & Sharon*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Fear of going to the Dr. Can kill you or seriously complicate your future. Lesson learned ?


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Wasn't a fear Don. I had a conflict a month ago. You see that bull 10 months ago triggered a late costochondritis issue also with my sternum. With a negative ekg, negative echocardiogram; I and my family Dr were convinced pain was just costochondritis and I was ready to go trapping. I even had the cardiologist nurse convinced that was probably it.

Then I thought last Wednesday, let's just make sure and I'll go along with the previous recommendation to get the catheterization.

So here I am, some how I got lucky. I just can't imagine a heart attack 100 miles from any hospital and almost 20 miles from the nearest ranch house.

Update: Its serious as I will have a quadruple bypass done Monday. They would hospitalize me now however, my heart itself is in great shape and is my overall health except the orthopedic and pain issues. I also promised them I would severely limit all activities and limit all stress by watching happy cartoons like Sponge Bob Square Pants and lots of Three Stooges!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Larry, hang in there, I'll be praying and thinking of you, looking forward to your report after the surgery.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Have faith, my friend. Focus on the joys of interacting with family and friends. You are so good at that!

You may be taking the bypass detour, but that road with Vardo awaits your certain return. And, so does your family including the extended version of Predator Talk members.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Take care Larry and I am sure everyone on here is praying for your quick recovery and return like I am !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay heres a supplement that addresses magnesium deficiency as well. What most think are potassium issues are also directly linked to magnesium levels and also the deficiency of vitamin D which without ---no matter how much of ANY VITAIMN/MINERAL you take---your body wont assimilate properly. This also has vitamin D to help with that assimilation as well as other trace minerals. I swear by it alone for getting rid of cramps in the extremities from over exertion. You reach the optimim levels within your body when the bowels become more active---IE...when too much you get diarrhea--so in that you can find your optimum dosing AND know you're where you should be (were your bowels are looser--but not diarrhea) here's the link, and i excerpted a part of it and highlighted what I thought would interest/benefit you specifically.

http://naturalvitality.com/natural-calm-plus-calcium/

*Read the whole description in the link!*

And here is that excerpt: "Magnesium helps your muscles function properly;* it keeps your heart rhythm steady *and supports a healthy immune system. This essential mineral helps regulate blood sugar levels, promotes normal blood pressure and is required for producing and storing energy. *It's easy to see why many researchers say that no single dietary factor is as critical as magnesium".*

Potassium is important, but do your own reading and see how important magnesium is IMHO it is the most important mineral/vitamin AFTER vitamin D which is an absolute necessity.

And here is one place you can buy from...there are others online as well, just used this one for an example. Also most health food stores carry it as well but you wont get a better price there (physical store). Hope this helps


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

no disagreement...I was just relating to how potassium is important to assure good transmission of free electrons among micromole cations in the body.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

All the potassium in the world won't help if you can't absorb it. It takes the proper levels of several things to make the body hit on all cylinders.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Don you are correct and its taken a full month to get mine back up. But good news has occurred finally. The horse pills (1.87 grams potassium chloride) I have devoured for almost a month, are bumping up my "K' levels. Pre cathodization blood test monday revealed they were 3.5. But yesterday's pre surgical blood test had me in the 3.7 range, which is normal.

Other good news. I wont say the name because I am greedy when it comes to my trapping and calling. But I came across a place in out west, that has not been trapped in over 12 years. its size is little over 90 square miles. In fact the maintenance man I originally talked to says its darn near 100% wild in the winter months. Except for 2-3 local ice fisherman if he gets the snow plowed.

I asked for a permit to trap it this year but the wildlife studies were not complete. Next year I believe I will have it wrapped up however.

By then this old guy and his repaired heart will be back to walking 5-10/day just like when I was 30.

I would not even be thinking of this without your support and kindness. Thanks again to all of you. Ill do my best to post my results around Thursday next week. All of you have a great thanksgiving! Be safe.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's the spirit, Larry! Having another adventure to look forward to will drive you through. Dream on, my friend! Dream on!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

glenway said:


> That's the spirit, Larry! Having another adventure to look forward to will drive you through. Dream on, my friend! Dream on!


Not an adventure...its work! Haha


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I survived! (Your poor people)

It took an extra vein so I had to have 5 bypasses and not 4. But the best part is I am already home and

I FEEL GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRReat again.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

TheDuckMaster said:


> I survived! (Your poor people)
> 
> It took an extra vein so I had to have 5 bypasses and not 4. But the best part is I am already home and
> 
> I FEEL GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRReat again.


Great news!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great news Larry, now still take it easy for awhile. I bet your going to have a very sore chest for awhile !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to hear it Larry. Send me all the bacon in your freezer please......


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Send, Give, and Help are all four letter words. Please talk to me nice without swearing.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Great news Larry, now still take it easy for awhile. I bet your going to have a very sore chest for awhile !!


Sore chest, not really. Just weird grinding if I move wrong because they wire the sternum together and the bones rub a little. But it's really an ugly looking cut. I am sure its not quite as bad a Glen gutting a deer, but not far off.

As soon as I get around to it I'll post my greatest trophy photo of all times...I have a photo of my own heart! Not too many have one of those I am sure. Now I can really finally give my wife my heart and prove I do have one.

I set two hospital records. First person at St Luke's Hospital ICU to ever have a quintuple bypass and manage to move the indicator on a spirometer to 3,000 ml the day after surgery. The second is I was the first person to be discharged 3 days after quintuple bypass surgery. Yes I am bragging about these, its a big deal considering how blocked my heart arteries were.

Men and Ladies, I thought I was in pretty darn good shape, My point is no matter how good a shape you think you're in get your heart checked and make sure they do all the test if needed. Those are EKG, Echocardiogram, Stress Test and Heart Catheterization. The first three test were all negative for me. I almost told the Docs I know more and I am fine. Had I done that and went trapping...well you know I probably would not of seen the sales of my hides.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great news indeed, recovery time is the most important time.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Glad everything turned out O.K. Larry.

awprint:


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad You are Doing well DM, Hope you are 100% in a few Weeks and Back at it again Soon!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Been thinking of you every day and that's the best news we could have expected! That "fighter" in you sure came in handy!

Glad to hear from you again and so soon. Should be the best Christmas ever!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great news Larry! I also have been thinking a lot about you and I'm thankful you are doing so well. Sounds like you'll be slingin steel before you know it. Couldn't be better news for the holidays for you, your family and the PT family.

P.S. CoQ10 ( Ubiquinol )


----------

